# Mushroom ID?



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Can someone tell me what kind of mushrooms these are? 

They appear in only two places on our property that I've seen so far...beneath the dripline of a dogwood and a nearby oak in our back yard.

Thanks!



















http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd like to know too. We have some that look similar and keep cropping up in a section of pasture. Mushrooms in the pasture make me nervous.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Woolieface said:


> I'd like to know too. We have some that look similar and keep cropping up in a section of pasture. Mushrooms in the pasture make me nervous.


I "think" they're honey mushrooms based on their appearance and location. This fall, there are only a few, but last year they came up in DROVES beneath the driplines of those two trees.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Apparently if they are honey mushrooms they are edible but they will also kill trees and other vegetation that they grow next to.

http://www.mushroom-appreciation.com/honey-fungus.html


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

I agree with honey mushroom guess.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I was going to ask the same question -- thanks for asking and answering.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

They look like they could be honey mushrooms or chanterelle mushrooms.

chanterelles: https://www.google.ca/search?q=chan...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=tdgRVuWpF4izogS_447wBA


----------



## spotter4 (Oct 27, 2015)

I want to make mushroom beds to grow my own mushrooms in my loafing shed or barn, really like portabella mushrooms. So what would be the best size bed, covered or uncovered, and where is a good place to get the spores at.

Thanks in advance,

Steve


----------



## spotter4 (Oct 27, 2015)

I want to make mushroom beds to grow my own mushrooms in my loafing shed or barn, really like portabella mushrooms. So what would be the best size bed, covered or uncovered, and where is a good place to get the spores at.

Thanks in advance,

Steve


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

Pretty sure it is not a chanterelle. Among other things, that woody stem looks all wrong.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Compare to armillaria sp.

In plain English, I think you found some honey mushrooms, but please use due diligence in IDing these for yourself and don't depend on some girl in an internet forum to tell you. I could be wrong!


----------



## silvernomad (Feb 21, 2013)

They're some kind of honey mushroom. Not chanterelle. I wouldn't eat them though. Not without knowing what you are doing!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I found some that looked like those a few years back. They were identified as "honey mushrooms" and I cooked some. I did not like the taste or texture.


----------



## volleypc (Jul 25, 2010)

Fennick said:


> They look like they could be honey mushrooms or chanterelle mushrooms.
> 
> chanterelles: https://www.google.ca/search?q=chan...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=tdgRVuWpF4izogS_447wBA


They are absolutely not chanterelle mushrooms. Honey mushrooms would be my guess as well. Honey has to do with the color, not the taste. While they are not toxic, don't expect these to be great tasting.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies...I was too chicken to eat them!


----------

